# All Point Bullet, ein MMO für GTA Fans?



## Thoryia (19. April 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das schonmal hier angesprochen wurde, aber die SUFU hat keinen Treffer ergeben. Ich bin beim Surfen heute über ein neues MMO gestolpert, das im Gegensatz zu den normalen Grind und Level MMO komplett anders aufgebaut ist.

Der Name ist All Point Bullet, und es erinnert sehr stark an GTA, da es auch von einem der ehemaligen Entwickler desselben rauskommt, der sich 2001 von dem GTA Team verabschiedet hatte.

Also wie gesagt, ich find die Videos sehr interessant, und es ist wirklich mal was komplett anderes. Wäre interessant, ob da jemand noch mehr Infos zu hat? Also anspielen würd ich das gern, vor allem da ich absoluter GTA Fan bin.

Hier mal 2 Youtube Videos, eins von der Charakter erstellung, bei dem am Ende einige Lustige Anspielungen auf andere Game Entwickler zu sehen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das andere zeigt die Ingame Grafik, die schon sehr vielversprechend aussieht!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DJAv9HFEarE&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gDBfA6HaQtk&feature=related

Weiss jemand, ob es da schon eine Beta oder Closed Alpha gibt, oder einen geplanten Release? Ich habe nur widersprüchliches gefunden.


----------



## Geige (19. April 2008)

hab davon noch nie was gehört^^ sry


----------



## Exaizo (19. April 2008)

da steckt auf jeden fall sehr viel potenzial drinn, hab aber auch noch nix davon gehört


----------



## Thoryia (19. April 2008)

Jap so ging es mir auch bis heute, aber sieht doch interessant aus, oder?


----------



## Larandera (19. April 2008)

hm,ich dachte all point wurde vor langer zeit mal kurz erwähnt. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

aber was man da so sieht,lässt ja schonmal auf viel hoffen.

gute charakter erstellung und sehr gute grafik.
das ist gta online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im 2ten video darf man sogar polizei spielen ,auch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freu mich,wen ich andere spielern ihre autos wegnehmen kann! *böse grins*


----------



## Thoryia (19. April 2008)

Ja so wie ich gelesen habe, hast du die Wahl zwischen den bösen Jungs, also Ganglife und so einer Art Kopfgeldjäger also so was ähnliches wie Cops.


----------



## sTereoType (19. April 2008)

weis denn einer was der inhalt des spiels sein wird? also was das ziel ist?
ansonsten kann man ja dank mod auch san andreas online spielen. das macht sogar richtig laune


----------



## Thoryia (19. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> weis denn einer was der inhalt des spiels sein wird? also was das ziel ist?
> ansonsten kann man ja dank mod auch san andreas online spielen. das macht sogar richtig laune


Schau mal hier: http://www.golem.de/0802/58004.html

Ist aber ein bisschen mager was da steht, so wie alles was man darüber im Netz findet. Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (19. April 2008)

GTA san andreas dank einer mod online? kannst mir pls link geben? hab gta san andreas noch neben mir liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. April 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> GTA san andreas dank einer mod online? kannst mir pls link geben? hab gta san andreas noch neben mir liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


habs selber nicht gezockt aber in der vorletzten ausgabe der gamestar war sie mit drin. sogar mit video. hat glaub sogar ne eigene seite die mod. ich suchs dir schnell raus.

edit: bidde scheen GTA San Andreas Mod


----------



## Larandera (19. April 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal gucken ob das echt funkt ^^


----------



## Egooz (20. April 2008)

Wow...von diesem MMO hab ich noch gar nichts gehört. 

Dennoch, klasse Grafik und vor allem das Spielkonzept reizt mich. Kein Leveln, man ergrindet/ erquestet sich ein neues Aussehen. Absolut innovativ!

Die Infos im Netz sind mir aber leider etwas zu mau. Es soll "irgendwann 2008" erscheinen. Als GTA-Fan wird es ein Muss für mich.
Ich nehme an, der Release wird ähnlich wie Warhammer Online fallen, von daher ist was mich angeht große Konkurrenz auf der Platte. Dennoch, testen auf jeden Fall und evtl überzeugt es ja auch.



So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (20. April 2008)

gta ist mit eins der besten spiel, das als mmo wäre echt hammer


----------



## xXavieXx (20. April 2008)

Man wird man wohl ab 2009 auf dem PC sowie auf allen Next-Gen Konsolen auf entweder auf der Seite der _Squads_ für Recht und Ordnung sorgen oder als Mitglied der _Gangs_ gegen das Gesetz verstoßen.

 Egal für welche Seite Ihr Euch entscheidet, in dem _Massively Multiplayer Online Game (MMOG)_ soll man sich völlig frei durch die Stadt bewegen und prügeln dürfen; Verfolgungsrennen, Schusswechsel, Explosionen, Überfälle, Flucht und Verhaftungen sind an der Tagesordnung. Für gelungene Aktionen erhält der Spieler Geld, dass er in neue Fahrzeuge, Waffen oder sonstige Items stecken kann. Im Gegensatz zu Online-Games wie *World of Warcraft* wird es in *All Points Bulletin* kein Aufleveln der Charaktere geben, doch hat man die Freiheit, seine Fahrzeuge, Kleidung, Waffen und sogar die Musik selbst zu wählen.


----------



## Geige (20. April 2008)

also wenns keine lvl und so giebt 
ist das eher ned so berauschend dann spiel ich lieber solo gta sanandreas
bzw.vice city ich glaub da hab ich mehr davon


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Dein Char sieht schon anders aus als ein Newbie Char, er Levelt halt nur nicht in Stufen höher. Ist ja im Leben auch nicht so, das Du Erfahrungen sammelst und dann "PLÄNG" steigst Du ne Stufe höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei APB sieht man eben, das einer schon massig Erfahrung hat an seiner Gang, seinen Klamotten, Seiner Karre und seinem Skill bestimmt auch an seinen Waffen, irgend sowas.
Und lieber Solo Gta? Da reizt es doch mehr, sich mit seinen "Homies" ne Gang oder Squad zu gründen und das ganze zusammen zu erledigen, oder? Also bei mir ist es zumindest so, alleine wird GTA SA schnell öde und langweilig.

Ich find die Idee ist mal was neues und Innovativ, einfach mal weg von dem ganzen eingefahrenen und sich immer und immer wiederholendem MMO Markt.


----------



## Egooz (20. April 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> also wenns keine lvl und so giebt
> ist das eher ned so berauschend dann spiel ich lieber solo gta sanandreas
> bzw.vice city ich glaub da hab ich mehr davon




Es gibt ja durchaus Leute denen das Leveln/ Grinden etc am meisten Spaß macht an einem MMO. In der Regel nehmen die Leute es aber nur hin als notwendiges Übel auf dem Weg zum PvP & weiteren Endgame-Content.

Die Entwickler setzen ganz bewusst nicht auf nicht auf dieses (leider zu weit verbreitetes & Zeitraubendes) "Feature". Das momentane MMO Grind-& Levelsystem ist eher verschrien bei den Entwicklern.

Es wird so weit es ebend in MMOs geht versucht ein Balance-Orientiertes Konzept zu schaffen. Kein Low-Lvl-Ganken etc sondern es dreht sich im Endeffekt nur um das Individualisieren. Und wenn man sich die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten der Charaktere anschaut wird das extrem interessant. Klar wirst du auch scheinbar stärker mit der Zeit, es wird aber ein Druck genommen um Anschluss an seine Gang, Gilde, whatever zu finden. 

Schneller Einstieg, trotzdem bekannte Systeme wie Quests etc vorhanden. Das Ganze in einem aktuellem Szenario wie auch z.B. "CrimeCraft" gepaart mit einer gesunden Mischung aus PvP & PvE.

Erinnert ein wenig an das Guild Wars Konzept wo der Levelpart auch nicht erwähnenswert ist. Schnell Max-LvL und dann geht das Spiel erst richtig los und man fängt an seine Charaktere zu designen und mit Fähigkeiten auszurüsten. 

Neue Konzepte braucht die MMO-Branche auch dringend und sie kommen auch nach und nach. Für die Dauerleveler stellen da eh andere Genres das Optimum dar.

Die Aussage "ohne ein Lebelsystem ist es ein blödes MMO" (sinngemäß) ist a) falsch b) völlig voreilig abgewertet und c) etwas Neues. Letzteres zu akzeptieren ist ja bekanntlich nicht unbedingt die Stärke vieler Menschen. 

Ich freue mich auf frische Infos und auf tolle Konkurrenten zu meinen momentanen MMO-Favoriten. 

Entfernt euch von Elfen, Orks und sonstwas! Zeit wird's!


So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Hehe Egooz, das klingt als wenn wir uns bei APB wieder treffen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach eins fällt mir noch ein, wen es interessiert was der Titel des Spiels bedeutet: Ein APB oder All Point Bullet ist die Bezeichnung für einen Funkspruch der amerikanischen Polizei die an alle Streifenwagen rausgeht bei einem besonders schweren Verbrechen, zb. einem Raubüberfall, Mord etc.


----------



## agolbur (20. April 2008)

fand Vice City besser als San Andreas - das hatte einfach was : Drogenbarone, Strand & Sonne usw... halt dieses Miami Vice feeling^^

in San Andreas konnte man zwar mehr machen aber da hat mir die Geschichte nicht so sehr gefallen! (das einzigste was mir gefallen hat war als ich mit nem Green Sabre durch das Gebiet vor CJ's erstes Haus gefahren bin und ein kleines Drive-By gemacht hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

zu diesem Spiel: hier gefällt mir vor allem die charakter-erstellung! Sie ist vor allem einfach! man muss einfach mit der maus an den benötigten stellen ziehen... 

kein stupides Balkenziehen so wie in anderen Spielen


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Jo einmal dieses Super einfache, und dann ENDLICH mal einen absolut EINMALIGEN und niemals wieder so vorzufindenden Char! Das nervt an WoW so derbe, irgendwann sieht alles und jeder gleich aus, ich glaub in andern MMO siehts nicht viel besser aus.

Dieser Einheitsbrei und dieses magere Individuelle in all dem was es im Moment auf dem Markt gibt und was in absehbarer Zeit kommt stört glaub ich so einige MMOG Fans.

Und schlussendlich auch mal KEINE Zwerge, Gnome, Trolle, Orcs und Elfen, sondern was mal was kerniges, handfestes.


----------



## Chaisheng (23. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Jo einmal dieses Super einfache, und dann ENDLICH mal einen absolut EINMALIGEN und niemals wieder so vorzufindenden Char! Das nervt an WoW so derbe, irgendwann sieht alles und jeder gleich aus, ich glaub in andern MMO siehts nicht viel besser aus.
> 
> Dieser Einheitsbrei und dieses magere Individuelle in all dem was es im Moment auf dem Markt gibt und was in absehbarer Zeit kommt stört glaub ich so einige MMOG Fans.
> 
> Und schlussendlich auch mal KEINE Zwerge, Gnome, Trolle, Orcs und Elfen, sondern was mal was kerniges, handfestes.



Sieht sehr interessant aus, was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass es bisher noch nicht wirklich handfeste Informationen oder Ankündigungen zu dieser baldigen Neuerscheinung gibt.

Kommt auf jeden Fall auf die "ImAugebehaltListe" neben WAR, AoC und Aion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die Kuh (23. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Hehe Egooz, das klingt als wenn wir uns bei APB wieder treffen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß, daß man mich als Klugscheißer bezeichnen und vielleicht auch flamen wird. Aber... das Spiel heißt nunmal "All Points Bulletin".


----------



## Egooz (23. April 2008)

Es ist wirklich etwas wenig vorhanden. Wenn man sich die Videos auf Youtube anschaut gibt es aber durchaus "Handfestes" zu begutachten. 
Die Szene wo der Gangster mit dem Fernseher im Arm abhauen will und vor ihm eine Art SWAT-Wagen etc vorbei fährt...klasse und schöner Humor!

Sie sind also fleißig am Werkeln und Testen.

Star Gate Worlds z.B. soll auch Ende 2008 kommen und dort ist nicht unbedingt mehr vorhanden, vor allem was inGame-Videos angeht. 
Releaseverschiebungen sind aber auch die Regel, aber es wird eh erstmal WAR gerockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Thoryia:
Wir werden uns in APB definitiv sehen, ob durchs Zielfernrohr oder nicht wird sich rausstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spätestens bei dem Spiel muss dann aber wohl ein neuer PC her. Was mir noch eingefallen ist, was meine Vorfreude noch weiter steigert:

In so ziemlich jedem MMO im Moment findet kaum etwas in den vorhandenen Städten statt. Dort sind sie Ruhepol etc...
WAR bricht dieses komische Gesetzt ein Glück schonmal, so dass man in der Stadt auch wirklich spielen kann und muss, nicht nur afk rumgammeln. 
Das ist ebenfalls eine Tatsache ich auskosten werde. Endlich mal in einer Stadt die Möwe steppen lassen! Die Städte sind immer so schön designed, gefällt mir fast immer gut und daher finde ich es immer schade, dass man dort nur Quest XY abholt/ abgibt und dann wieder weg ist.

Naja, neues Komzept halt. Wahnsinn!


So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (23. April 2008)

Komischerweise wird dieses Spiel dann erscheinen, wenn GTA 4 für den Pc erscheint....
Mal schauen obs ne Konkurrenz für GTA wird. 
Gta 4 hat aber in Sachen multiplayer aufgerüstet.


Noch 6 Tagen dann habe ich GTA4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (23. April 2008)

Die haben tatsächlich mal einen MP-Part implementiert? Wie soll dieser denn aussehen?

Will das ja nicht in Frage stellen, aber um MP haben sich die Entwickler bisher auch nie gekümmert und sie haben stets deutlich gemacht, dass ein Interesse daran auch nicht besteht.

Bin gespannt, aber bis zur PC-Version dauerts ja eh noch. 


So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (23. April 2008)

> Will das ja nicht in Frage stellen, aber um MP haben sich die Entwickler bisher auch nie gekümmert und sie haben stets deutlich gemacht, dass ein Interesse daran auch nicht besteht.



mit multiplayerspielen verkauft man wenigstens noch was im pc sektor, da man meist einen serial braucht. singleplayerspiele werden doch auf pc basis eher selten gekauft und öfters raubkopiert.

von daher könnte ich den schritt schon nachvollziehen


----------



## Egooz (23. April 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> mit multiplayerspielen verkauft man wenigstens noch was im pc sektor, da man meist einen serial braucht. singleplayerspiele werden doch auf pc basis eher selten gekauft und öfters raubkopiert.
> 
> von daher könnte ich den schritt schon nachvollziehen



Schon klar, ich hab...ehm.....von diesen, wie heißen die nochmal? Ra...Raubk......Raubkopierern *hust* gelesen.
Aber Brennen tut man schon lange, nicht erst seit GTA-SA...also keine aktuell neue Bewegung im PC-Bereich wovon Rockstar bisher verschont geblieben wäre. 

Daher sieht für mich der MP-Part eher wie ein notwendiges Übel aus, was die GTA-Community schon seit laaaanger Zeit haben möchte und nebenbei kann Rockstar somit den privaten MP-Moddern einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Letztere haben aus GTA als Privatperson etwas geschaffen was Rockstar über Jahre nicht machen wollte, konnte oder warum auch immer. Schon komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Infos der Entwickler wird man mit bis zu 16 Leuten online spielen können. Naja, würd mich nun nicht sooo vom Hocker reißen, da so ein Szenario im Massive MP für mich zumindest ganz klar mehr zu bieten hat. 
Vor allem in den großen Städten mit "nur" 16 Leuten...mmh naja. 

Klar ist es für Konsolen-User ein weiterer Schritt ins Netz, aber als PC-Spieler bekommt man zuviele Alternativen geboten die echtes MMO-Flair bieten.

So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (24. April 2008)

hmm 16 spieler auf ner map wie SA verläuft sich schon enorm. wenns allerdings darum geht, das 8 spieler ne mission erfüllen müssen und 8 das verhindern müssen, wird man sich schon an den missionspunkten treffen.

die umsetzung bzw das balancing stell ich mir dann schwierig vor. wenn man z.b. nen auto klauen und dann irgendwo hin bringen muss, dann positioniere ich mich als gegenspieler mit ner bazooka irgendwo und onehite das auto.

aber den entwicklern wird schon was einfallen.


----------



## Thoryia (24. April 2008)

Die schrieb:


> Ich weiß, daß man mich als Klugscheißer bezeichnen und vielleicht auch flamen wird. Aber... das Spiel heißt nunmal "All Points Bulletin".


Und dieses s das da fehlte war Dir jetzt wirklich einen ganzen Beitrag Wert? GZ Hans.


----------



## B0tti (23. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin gespannt wie das Game wird habe ja schon paar vids gesehn und sah schon recht interesannt aus hoffen wir mal das das ein gutes mmo wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (23. Mai 2008)

Ja toll, wa shat man dann fürn MMO, eins wo übrlal kaputte Autos brenennd in allen Straßen liegen und sich gegenseitig alle wegballern, STraßenschlachten Pur wird es zum schluß geben XD

wobei man natürlich Gangs einfühhren könnte, udn wenn jeder Server dann 4 Gangs hätte wär das schon irgendwie Cool, endlich mal mehr Fraktionen als 2 oder 3.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (23. Mai 2008)

http://www.apb.com/
die offizielle website von dem game
werde es auf jeden fall testen aber bis dahin bleibe ich bei GTASA multiplayer mod und Lotro


----------



## Larandera (23. Mai 2008)

eins weis ich aber jetzt schon, in APB werd ich 100% Criminal zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Juni 2008)

naja,2008 wird das ganz sicher nicht herauskommen,denn sonst wüssten wir schon n halbes Jahr darüber bescheid.
Aber freue mich auch auf die neuen Features,die ich jetzt nicht aufzählen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

